# Look what followed me home from the sale today



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

was paying for a few items I picked up at the sale today and told grandpa I wanted to stick around a few minutes and watch an 86 silverado sell and an old syled B. Nobody would bid in this old allis so I bought her for $350 and drove her home. I mowed about 2 acres with her tonite, runs like a top.


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow ! Great find!!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, with that narrow front end, I thought that was a "c". Never seen one like that. Very nice regardless.


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice find !!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great find ben70b! I'd love to get my hands on something like that!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

It's a C skunkhome, I mowed a couple acres of my grass with it Saturday night and some ditches yesterday. It's cuts nice and the engine runs really well. I never thought I'd own an allis but I couldn't pass up the deal! It'll fit right in around here, I enjoy working with old tractors more than I do the newer ones.


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Well the "c" is essentially an upgraded "b" in that it is setup for two rows rather than one. My brother is on the lookout for a "b" but I'd like to have a CA -as it is really the first post war design. Any of those three tractors are very capable and nimble little tractors. They all did better in the Nebraska tests than their claimed performance (an AC trait). So you never thought you'd own an AC? Well welcome to the family! Those little poppy colored tractors can get into your blood.


----------



## Redwreck (May 19, 2012)

Nice find! Great price!! My WC is a fun little tractor too but my wife likes the "low-rider" feel of my IH 464 better. Why argue? She does more mowing that way.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Ben, I still like that old iron pretty good. Looks like you got another and I'll bet it does a bunch of work for you. I doubt if it uses much gas either. Congrats !!!!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I went two see an old allis collector about some parts early this morning, he has been selling off a lot of his old tractors over the last few years. He offered me one and a half more C tractors for 300 bucks, including a freshly overhauled engine that has been settin inside for probably ten years. There is all the parts for one and half another carcass for spare parts. I think I will go back in the morning and pay him for it all. 


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

That sounds like a pretty dang good deal to me. Think I'd likely go for it. How do you find all these good deals !! Congrats again.....


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

That sounds like to good of a deal to pass up !!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

It's a bonafide illness. Orange fever!


----------

